
Containerd – a core container runtime project for the industry - samber
https://blog.docker.com/2016/12/introducing-containerd/
======
KenCochrane
Here is a follow up blog post with more details about containerd:
[https://blog.docker.com/2016/12/containerd-core-runtime-
comp...](https://blog.docker.com/2016/12/containerd-core-runtime-component/)

